# Cub cadet 2x 26



## Mod381 (Mar 5, 2020)

This is my first post here so hopefully this is in the right spot. I am possibly thinking of getting a cub cadet 2x 26 from a dealer. Everything I have read here is the ariens is better and the cub cadets break shear pins. Are the shear pins still a issue with them? I live in central wi so wet snow will happen. I was looking at cub cadet for something different because I currently have a ariens deluxe 24 and it has been problems every year since new. First year bearings went out in pulley for belt. Second year headlight wiring melted at the connector of the engine and now this year the cable for the auger engagement broke and so did the recoil. I do not have much trust in my current ariens at time. Thanks


----------



## markopollo (Nov 30, 2019)

Mod381 said:


> This is my first post here so hopefully this is in the right spot. I am possibly thinking of getting a cub cadet 2x 26 from a dealer. Everything I have read here is the ariens is better and the cub cadets break shear pins. Are the shear pins still a issue with them? I live in central wi so wet snow will happen. I was looking at cub cadet for something different because I currently have a ariens deluxe 24 and it has been problems every year since new. First year bearings went out in pulley for belt. Second year headlight wiring melted at the connector of the engine and now this year the cable for the auger engagement broke and so did the recoil. I do not have much trust in my current ariens at time. Thanks


id recommend you get a toro, as its a much better built machine than the cub cadet. toro uses lot less to no shear pins in there designs. (as there augers and gear boxes are a lot stronger, they really dont need to use them) and now that cub cadet is owned by mtd (same people that makes craftsman, yardmachines, troy built, mtd, cub cadet, etc.) and they have been known to cheap out on components in recent times (they still do the job, dont get me wrong). but they use a excessive amount of shear pins to protect there components. but shear pins shouldnt break unless you hit a log or something drastic.
toro does have really good parts support if anything goes wrong after 15 years. 

id go to the dealership and see what you like, but id steer towards the toro. 

24in model
https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-824-oe-37798

26in model
https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oxe-37799


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a Cub 30" 2x Pro model, it's been stone reliable so far, and didn't clog even when throwing slush. Have busted a few shear pins, but that was only when I hit some stray firewood chunks at the beginning of the winter.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

The Cub Cadet is made by MTD.
Most of your MTD machines are essentially the same mechanically but just have cosmetic differences
There are several to choose from
Also many Craftsman are also made by MTD
With some hunting you will always find a bargain on one somewhere.
Take your pick



https://www.mtdproducts.com/equipment/mtdproducts/our-brands
Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the snow blower forum mod381

second on a toro even a ariens .


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome, WOW you must have purchased the Friday afternoon made Ariens as I’ve had Ariens for yrs with none of those issues, none the less you have them and that would sour a brand for anyone do I would also be looking at other brands in your position. A lot dislike MTD made but if taken care of and well maintained should last you but as many here are saying there are higher quality made machines to choose from but the Cub is still a good blower if that’s what fits your needs. Just not the 3x versions lol I’ve seen many with issues


----------



## Mod381 (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I went and looked at the cub cadet today and the metal is thinner on it than the toro and ariens. Also it did not feel as refined with the control movements. At the moment I think I am going to pass on it.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Central Pa.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

I would definitely go with a Ariens or Toro. Ive had 2 Ariens and never had any issues. My pops had a 2005 Cub and he maintained it well and rarely had issues. That being said this year was another story as he had multiple issues with the controls and engine randomly hunting even after a carb service.


----------

